# Chemical research



## Caleb25 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok I am taken a cycle of Winstrol. I got some liquid tamox. I was going to take it 60 60 40 40. This is my first cycle of ever doing this oral syringe I was reading others have put that would mean I would fill up 6ml and 4 ml correct? My oral syringe is only measured in ml. What if it was measured in cc's? I am sorry if this sounds stupid. I have seen others put 100 50 50 50. 10 ml seems like alot of liquid. That is why I got so confused I figured I would ask on here before I take to much or too less. Thanks all


----------



## JohnRobert (Sep 8, 2011)

As you know we cannot possibly promote any research chemical retailer or supplier but we can tell you the truth and inform you to make sensible decisions. We do not believe the ‘Official 5′ are a trusted source for research chemicals.


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 13, 2011)

Caleb25 said:


> Ok I am taken a cycle of Winstrol. I got some liquid tamox. I was going to take it 60 60 40 40. This is my first cycle of ever doing this oral syringe I was reading others have put that would mean I would fill up 6ml and 4 ml correct? My oral syringe is only measured in ml. What if it was measured in cc's? I am sorry if this sounds stupid. I have seen others put 100 50 50 50. 10 ml seems like alot of liquid. That is why I got so confused I figured I would ask on here before I take to much or too less. Thanks all


The 100 50 50 50 is mg not ml.  If your tamox is dosed at 20mg/ml then to get 60 60 40 40 would be 3ml 3ml 2ml 2ml or in your case cc's.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

60 is way too high. And you should have those rats on clomid instead.


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 60 is way too high. And you should have those rats on clomid instead.


I have to agree that the dosages are too high.  If you use tamox do 40 20 20 20


----------



## Caleb25 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 14, 2011)

Walnutz said:


> I have to agree that the dosages are too high.  If you use tamox do 40 20 20 20



This^^ .. to get these dosages you would be giving your Rat or other Test subject:

2ml/day Week 1
1ml/day Week 2-4
(assuming the tamox you have is 20mg of tamoxifen per ml)

The 100/100/50/50 was likely dosing for Clomid rather than Tamoxifen.


----------



## JohnRobert (Sep 16, 2011)

"It won't be allowed to be the new mephedrone, so stock up while you can _that's if these vendors ever get to sell the stuff." Nine days ago, medical chief Dr Burns put the country's hospital staff on high alert for cases of "severe reactions" to Benzo Fury and a number of other legal highs.


----------

